# Cleaning door hinges



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi all.

Mr "Spray white grease everywhere" garage clearly had a wonderful time on my latest car. It's been grinding my gears ever since I bought her and I've finally got around to dealing with it.

Here's what I was up against:










All the doors are equally bad 

Knowing that I'd be dealing with solid grease I got a bit enthusiastic .

I got 5 litres of Wax Planet's Uni Clean recently so thought I'd give that a try - and because of the horrendous mess I thought I'd go neat :doublesho.

Normally I'd go 1:10 for heavy soiling but this was something else :wall:

And the result - a bit more to do but well on its way.....










It was VERY well washed off and yes, I know i need to re-grease and I'll be doing that with clear spray grease that goes on like oil but sets as grease. https://granvilleoil.com/prodInfo?pID=961

Andy.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Much better:thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks so much better :thumb:


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

One of my pet hates! White grease!!! Why!!! There is clear spray on grease nowadays so why do these people insist on using it and ‘painting’ the door hinges with it!!!!:wall:

I feel better getting that off my chest! :lol:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Looking a lot, lot better :thumb:


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

The happy goat said:


> One of my pet hates! White grease!!! Why!!! There is clear spray on grease nowadays so why do these people insist on using it and 'painting' the door hinges with it!!!!:wall:
> 
> I feel better getting that off my chest! :lol:


I reckon the Service Dept's. do this just to make you think they haven't missed anything, they also seem to splurge similar on the battery terminals. Such a con.


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

Different greases for different purposes, and ultimately it's really not a big deal unless you're OCD or as anal as a lot of us are on here. I do find a lot of these garage 'why do they do this?' threads need a major sense of perspective some times, no one dies just because a mechanic uses white lithium based grease. You'd soon complain if your door hinges were squeaking on your new car! I totally get it looks crap but it's really not a big deal. 

As to the OP, that looks much better!


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice work  WP uni clean is pretty strong stuff, no wonder it cleaned up well ha

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

pt1 said:


> Nice work  WP uni clean is pretty strong stuff, no wonder it cleaned up well ha
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Like I said knowing it was pure grease I was thinking that it'll need something pretty potent.

Very impressed with the Uni Clean it did a grand job. :thumb:. Now wondering on a dilution to try out in a normal garden pump sprayer as a pre wash. Maybe 2%? :detailer: 

Andy.


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

Wow, great turn around. One of my pet hates too! I'll have to remember this! It's happened to my cars a few times


----------

